# Ayuda con decodificador 74LS47



## spurs21

hola, mi problema es quizá insignificante para muchos de ustedes, y quizás hasta para mi pero no entiendo por que no sale el contador que quiero hacer. estamos usando 74ls47, para hacer un contador ya tengo la datasheet, y todo bien, ya lo conecte un resto de veces y no quiere, ni siquiera ilumina un segmento, estoy usando un display catodo comun, y no se donde puede estar la falla, ahora si conectamos el 74ls48, si sale cual es el problema, agradeceria que me explicaran por que no entiendo. de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## roberto moreno

Los display a led de 7 segmentos tienen una terminal común, imagina varios led en paralelo, todos los cátodos o terminales negativas están unidas y conectadas a tierra, para encender los led solo mandas voltaje positivo al ánodo (es decir "1's" lógicos) a este tipo de display se le llama cátodo común y el CI que lo mande a encender debe enviar esos 1's, el caso contrario es cuando tienes unidos todos los ánodos y conectados al voltaje positivo, para que encienda un led o segmento debes mandar "0's" lógicos este se llama ánodo común.

El 74ls47 es un decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos que entrega su salida con ceros lógicos por lo que debes relacionarlo con displays de ánodo común.

El 74ls48 es un decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos que entrega su salida con unos lógicos por lo que debes relacionarlo con displays de cátodo común.

Si cambiando el CI te funciona, cambiando el display que tienes (Que seguramente es cátodo común) por un ánodo común puedes usar el 74ls47


----------



## SGG

otra cosa que tenes que tener encuenta es que tenes que poner resistencias por cada salida del integrado que vaya a un segmento. Calculalas asi: 
(Vsalida - 1.5v) / 10mA.        De esta manera se prenderan todos los segmentos a la misma intensidad. Si quieres mas brillo, divide por 15mA. pero tene encuenta la max.corriente de salida.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

SGG dijo:
			
		

> otra cosa que tenes que tener encuenta es que tenes que poner resistencias por cada salida del integrado que vaya a un segmento. Calculalas asi:
> (Vsalida - 1.5v) / 10mA.        De esta manera se prenderan todos los segmentos a la misma intensidad. Si quieres mas brillo, divide por 15mA. pero tene encuenta la max.corriente de salida.



Compañero, mi intención no es contradecirle pero ello no es precisamente necesario, puede colocarse una sola resistencia equivalente en el ánodo o en el cátodo común, esta limitará la corriente en la misma proporción par cada uno de los segmentos.

En lo personal utilizo en resistencia de 220 ello por costumbre y por que es de las que más tengo.


Saludos


----------



## cecarlos

Hola Gente, soy nuevo aqui
No estudio la Electrónica como carrera, solamente como un curso, pero lo poco que he aprendido me ha despertado las ganas de saber mucho más sobre esto.
Lo que quisiera saber, es si con ICs 7447 y Displays de 7 segmentos puedo formar letras del abecedario (cada letra en un display). Sé como hacer el Decodificador a Decimal, por si alguien se anima a responderme para que no tenga que explicarme mucho.
Bueno, nada, espero que algun@ se anime.
Se lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## abraham

Hola, Cecarlos yo tambien soy nuevo en el foro y aun no llevo ningun curso de elctronica en mi universiad , pero lo poco que se y dedusco lo comparto,e puedes manejar todos los diodos del display, y como con el 7447, solo se decodifica del 0000 logico hasta el 1111 que son 14 digitos deiferentes y ninguno es letra, dedusco que hay que conseguir otro decodificador, si estoy en lo correcto o incorrecto porfavor gente veterana aganlo saber!!!

tengo una preguntita, para manejar un display de 2 digitos, que integrado decodificador puedo usar supongo que debe tener mas patitas para este display mas grande?, garcias por su ayuda.


----------



## cecarlos

Gracias por la respuesta
Letras como la N, la Z, la T, entre otras, no se pueden formar en un display de 7 segmentos, en eso tienes razón, pero la A y muchas otras sí. Sin embargo, creo que lo ideal seria un display que me permita ver todas las letras del abecedario. En todo caso, cual seria ese display y con que IC funciona.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

cecarlos dijo:
			
		

> Hola Gente, soy nuevo aqui
> No estudio la Electrónica como carrera, solamente como un curso, pero lo poco que he aprendido me ha despertado las ganas de saber mucho más sobre esto.
> Lo que quisiera saber, es si con ICs 7447 y Displays de 7 segmentos puedo formar letras del abecedario (cada letra en un display). Sé como hacer el Decodificador a Decimal, por si alguien se anima a responderme para que no tenga que explicarme mucho.
> Bueno, nada, espero que algun@ se anime.
> Se lo agradeceria mucho



Bueno hay algunos display para trabajar con Hexa, este código incluye desde el 0-9 y a-f, como un   4N56 pero ocuparia un conversor a Hexa, pero creo que no hay.

Así que lo más sencillo es comprar una matríz y hacer su propio deco con compuertas que esta muy laborioso o un pic.

Saludos


----------



## bikutoru

viejo el 7447 trabaja solo con displays de anodo comun y el comun lo conectas a Vcc el 7448 trabaja con catodo comun q va a tierra por eso si te sirve


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

bikutoru dijo:
			
		

> viejo el 7447 trabaja solo con displays de anodo comun y el comun lo conectas a Vcc el 7448 trabaja con catodo comun q va a tierra por eso si te sirve



Resulta más práctico conectar el ánodo a la resistencia que irá a positivo, así se ahorra poner resistencias en cada segmento.

Saludos


----------



## lalosoft

EinSoldiatGott dijo:
			
		

> bikutoru dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viejo el 7447 trabaja solo con displays de anodo comun y el comun lo conectas a Vcc el 7448 trabaja con catodo comun q va a tierra por eso si te sirve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resulta más práctico conectar el ánodo a la resistencia que irá a positivo, así se ahorra poner resistencias en cada segmento.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


En esa configuracion la resistencia devera ser >= 1Watt para conseguir una estable distribucion de corriente perjudicada por el factor termico.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

lalosoft dijo:
			
		

> EinSoldiatGott dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bikutoru dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> viejo el 7447 trabaja solo con displays de anodo comun y el comun lo conectas a Vcc el 7448 trabaja con catodo comun q va a tierra por eso si te sirve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resulta más práctico conectar el ánodo a la resistencia que irá a positivo, así se ahorra poner resistencias en cada segmento.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> En esa configuracion la resistencia devera ser >= 1Watt para conseguir una estable distribucion de corriente perjudicada por el factor termico.
Hacer clic para expandir...


Pues en teoría si pero sinceramente yo lo he hecho con una resistencia de 220Ohms a medio watt sin ningún problema y el display enciende perfectamente.

Bueno solo er dar el dato como referencia 

Saludos


----------



## Ehecatl

El problema de poner una sola resistencia, es que al encender un número diferente de segmentos para cada número puede haber variaciones en el brillo de los segmentos al pasar de un número a otro.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Ehecatl dijo:
			
		

> El problema de poner una sola resistencia, es que al encender un número diferente de segmentos para cada número puede haber variaciones en el brillo de los segmentos al pasar de un número a otro.



Si esa es uan buena observación, pero o ya me estoy quedando ciego o será que la diferencia no es tan notable.

De cualquier manera es un buen punto

Saludos


----------



## Michel Abraham Herrera

*hey hola, bueno la verdad tengo una duda.... yo conosco todas las funciones del circuito 7448, pero no se para k sirven los pines 4 y 5.... podría alguien decirme k significan?????
se los agradecieria mucho.*


----------



## daromo

Hola

Soy estudiante de informática, pero como proyecto de fin de carrera estoy haciendo un proyecto que es mas de electronica que de informática.

En mi proyecto, estoy haciendo una pequeña computadora, que mediante una alu (74ls181) realiza sumas, restas, etc. El resultado de 8 bits me gustaria visualizarlo en 2 displays, para los cuales utilizo 2 CI 74LS47 con su display. 

Pero claro, mire la configuracion del display, y hasta el 9 correcto, pero a partir del nueve, salen cosas raras en el display, segun las entradas.

No hay ningun circuito integrado o alguna manera de interconectar los 74ls47 para que solo muestren numeros?

Saludos de antemano


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

daromo dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Soy estudiante de informática, pero como proyecto de fin de carrera estoy haciendo un proyecto que es mas de electronica que de informática.
> 
> En mi proyecto, estoy haciendo una pequeña computadora, que mediante una alu (74ls181) realiza sumas, restas, etc. El resultado de 8 bits me gustaria visualizarlo en 2 displays, para los cuales utilizo 2 CI 74LS47 con su display.
> 
> Pero claro, mire la configuracion del display, y hasta el 9 correcto, pero a partir del nueve, salen cosas raras en el display, segun las entradas.
> 
> No hay ningun circuito integrado o alguna manera de interconectar los 74ls47 para que solo muestren numeros?
> 
> Saludos de antemano



No recuerdo si hay algún decodificador de ese tipo, epro tal vez tenga que hacerlo usted.

Acá hice un sencillo tutorial de como hacer un decodificador, espero el sirva.

http://www.descargas.cl/foros/showthread.php?t=2591

O a la salida del 7447 haga un arreglod e compuertas para que la salida solo vaya del 0-9


Saludos


----------



## DONEULER

Hola, necesito ayuda con unos pines del 74LS47. me pueden decir que son RBI,LT Y BI/RBO? los necesito para configurar el display?


----------



## aguevara

Para todos aquellos que desean hacer uso de un display de 7 segmentos y mostrar un numero en formato hex. (0 al 9 y A a F) usen el decodificador MC14495


----------



## Axel87

hola amigos del foro con respecto al 74ls47 y el 74ls47 me quedo muy clara la diferencia muchas gracias, pero quiero saber una cosa

para que son los terminales

LAMP TEST ?

BLANKING INPUT  ?

BLANKING OUTPUT  ?


----------



## flebile

Hola a todos, tengo dos problemas con un proyecto, les comento así rápido en lo que consiste, utilizando un teclado matricial (4x4) y 3 display hacer que se despliegue el valor de la tecla pulsada en un display al momento de presionar otra tecla al valor anterior debe moverse al segundo display, al presionar una tercer tecla se recorren los valores y así sucesivamente o en su defecto que no se muevan los valores de los display pero que cada valor presionado en el teclado se vayan despelgando en cada dsiplay en orden sucesivo, mis dos problemas son los siguientes:

1.- con que integrado puedo decodificar letras (aparte del antes mencionado "MC14495") este es para el teclado ya que es de 16 teclas (del 0 al 9 y de la A a la F)

2.- De que manera puedo hacer el arreglo para mover los valores en los display o dirigir los valores a displays de manera sucesiva.

Aaa de preferencia sin usar PIC´s o Gal pero si no hay de otra nimodo jaja saludos...

Les agradeceré cualquier comentario ...


----------



## carlos urias

Ayuda!, ya lei este tema y tengo una duda gigante el decodificador 4LS48 como funciona? veo que entran 4 senales del pic y salen a los siete leds del display como con cuatro entradas se pueden manejar los leds.


Quiero entender que para usar un solo display directo con el pic puedo, pero para usar 3 displays ahy que usar un decodificador?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola carlos urias

No necesariamente si envias los datos hacia los Display’s en forma Multiplexada.
Deben ser 3 salidas para el común de los Display’s, una para cada una.
7 salidas para todos los segmentos de todos los Display’s, van en paralelo.

Se habilita un Display por el común y se le envian los datos a los segmentos que quieres que prendan.
Se habilita el siguiente Display por el común y se le envian los datos a los segmentos que quieres que prendan.
Se habilita el siguiente Display por el común y se le envian los datos a los segmentos que quieres que prendan.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Nota que ni siquiera se usa el decodificador. Aunque se puede utilizar y reduces las salidas del PIC de 7 a 4.


----------



## carlos urias

gracias. por tu respuesta me aclaras muchas dudas


----------



## Gatis

holaaaaaaaaaaa alguien que me ayude.... estoy haciendo un proyecto para digitales y tengo un contador conectado a un decodificador y este a un siete segmento, lo q pasa esq cuando le aplico vlotaje es display marca '00' le doy a un push y ni sikiera me recibe los pulsos.. no kmbia de 'oo' no se que hacer... necesito alguien q me ayude. graxx =)


----------



## pandacba

Si no pones el circuito imposible!!


----------



## Davizz

Alguien me puede decir que tensiòn de salida da,por cada patilla que va al display,el 74LS48?.

Yo cuando lo mido me da unos 2V.No deberían ser 5?.O sea que entrega la tensiòn de alimentaciòn....


----------



## Fogonazo

Davizz dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir que tensiòn de salida da,por cada patilla que va al display,el 74LS48?.
> 
> Yo cuando lo mido me da unos 2V.No deberían ser 5?.O sea que entrega la tensiòn de alimentaciòn....



¿ Leíste el datasheet ?, ¿ Que carga le estas conectando ?

*74LS48*


----------



## Davizz

La carga es un display de 7 segmentos.El datasheet trae algo de unos 2,4 voltios como tensiòn de salida mínima,pero el campo de la típica y la máxima está vacío.Es que me parece raro que sòlo entregue 2V,pk con esa tensiòn no sería capaz de encender algunos leds que utilizan mas tensiòm para trabajar y no veo entonces la funciòn de la R limitadoras pk con 2V no quemamos ningún Led...


----------

